# symptoms caused by IBS or fibroid?



## artist (May 15, 2003)

This is my first post in the women's issues forum. I have been told by a GI specialist that I have IBS. He based this on the fact that he could not find anything wrong with my GI tract. My symptoms are daily: pain/pressure/bloating/abdominal distentionMy question is this, could these symptoms be caused by a fibroid? My gyn says no. I was told I have a 5cm fibroid, seen on a pelvic ultrasound. I have been very skeptical of the IBS diagnosis. I just don't seem to fit the criteria. My symptoms started suddenly at age 40. I don't have D and only occasional mild C. Before I accept the IBS diagnosis, I want to make sure my symptoms are not being caused by something completely different. Does anyone else have fibroids and IBS symptoms?


----------



## deirdre1958 (Jul 24, 2002)

Where is your pain? It is in the pelvic region? I have been suffering from that for the last 2 months, and am scheduled for a pelvic sonogram next week. My gyno thinks it is just IBS, but it seems so strange to have it be so low. He also told me that fibroids don't tend to cause pain like that (I feel like I am on the verge of getting my period quite often) and I have a general heaviness and achiness down there. Then he explained to me that your bowels do indeed reach down that far. When they have you do a pelvic sonogram and they make you drink a lot of water that is to make the bladder sonographically easier to view, but also to push aside the intruding bowels. It all smashed up in there!Marie


----------



## artist (May 15, 2003)

Thank you so much for your reply. I get pain very low in my pelvic area. I feel achy, fullness, bloating, pressure, menstrual-like pain. Sometimes it feels like the muscles are clenched, almost like a contraction, and I have to catch my breath. I feel like this all the time, but it is definately worse during my period. You are correct about the intestines being right next to the uterus. The tech said the same thing during my ultrasound. I do not have heavy bleeding with this fibroid. I guess it depends where the fibroid is located. Doesn't it make sense that if the fibroid is pressing on intestines, things can get backed up and cause constipation, pain and bloating? It is very frustrating trying to sort out what is going on in my body. Perhaps you could let me know the results of your ultrasound? I wish you well. Thanks again. Artist


----------



## artist (May 15, 2003)

I just wanted to add that the pain is not like cramps you would get from intestinal distress or IBS-D. It feels like period pain. I also get a lower backache frequently. I have a gassy, need to belch feeling also. I am just re-reading my post. Sheesh, what a laundry list of symptoms! I have to laugh, because if I don't I will certainly cry. I hope that sharing this will offer support to others who have similar woes.


----------



## deirdre1958 (Jul 24, 2002)

Yes, menstrual like, that is it exactly. I sort of doubt that the fibroid could be causing your symptoms, as they tend to cause bleeding between periods (I think) and painful periods, but rarely pain in that area otherwise. I am amazed by stories of women who have had huge ovarian cysts, like the size of grapefruits, and they had little if any pain. I am relieved to hear that your tech said the intestines do indeed reach that far down - it is kind of hard to imagine, isn't it? I am so glad to know that someone else has the same symptoms. It has been driving me crazy for these last 2 months. I, too, have been gassy, and have a TERRIBLE lower backache. I always have back pain, but this is so much worse than usual. I always, unfortunately, imagine the worst!Marie


----------



## artist (May 15, 2003)

A huge thank you for taking the time to reply. I too, always imagine the worst when it comes to my health. I was convinced I had ovarian cancer until they did the pelvic ultrasound and said my ovaries were ok. I have had these symptoms for 10 months. If it really were something life threatening, I am sure I would be dead by now. LOL I am still here and not really any worse so I guess I am going to make it. Let us know how your ultrasound goes.


----------



## deirdre1958 (Jul 24, 2002)

Just one more thing, I have noticed that a lot of people here seem to obsess about their general health perhaps to an extreme. I know I do, and I found great solace in a support group that you might want to look at: go to healthanxiety.com and click to go to the message board. I'm 'Deirdre' over there (that name was taken here, so I go by Marie, my middle name). Take a peek, you may see yourself in a lot of the posts.Marie


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi Artist,If you've never had any of these problems before 40 (or even before 30) I highly doubt you have IBS. A number of other problems may cause symptoms similar to those of irritable bowel syndrome, including:*	Abuse of laxatives or antacids.*	Use of sorbitol or other artificial sweeteners.*	Lactose intolerance.*	Inflammatory bowel disease.*	Tumors of the digestive system.*	Problems with the pancreas.*	Parasitic infestation, especially in people who have traveled to areas with poor sanitation.*	Addison's disease.*	Thyroid disease.*	Diverticulitis.*	Diseases of the female reproductive organs, such as endometriosis.*	Gallstones.*	Gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD).*	Malabsorption syndrome, such as celiac disease or long-term inflammation of the pancreas (pancreatitis).*	Microscopic ColitisAfter ten years of being told I had the worse case of IBS my GI's ever seen (none of the IBS treatments I went on did a thing for me) I was diagnosed by a new GI as having Lymphocytic Colitis. Also if as your name implies you are a true artist and might have a rather unconventional lifestyle such as myself, the medical field will (wrongly) interpret that as add stress.LouLou


----------



## artist (May 15, 2003)

THANK YOU LOU LOU! I don't think I have IBS either! However, my highly respected (and rather full of himself) GI specialist insists I do. I have had an upper GI and small bowel series. This showed no ulcers, diverticulitus, bowel obstruction or any other abnormalities that I can't remember at this moment! I have been tested for Celiac disease, negative. I have had a pelvic ultrasound, ovaries OK. I don't think I am lactose intolerant because I have not eaten ANY dairy for 3 months and have not noticed any improvement in my symptoms. I still bloat- I drink water- I bloat - if I starve myself-I BLOAT- if I follow the IBS diet religously-I STILL BLOAT! The only thing I have left to do is the colonoscopy, oh joy. I have been taking Zelnorm. At first, I thought it was helping a little with the bloat. Now I realize it was just wishful thinking. The fact that I have not responded to this IBS medication may be further proof that SOMETHING ELSE IS WRONG WITH ME! Who knows, maybe it is IBS and I am the only person on the planet who woke up one day, at age 40, and had IBS. That is literally what happened. I apologize for the rant, I am just frustrated beyond belief.


----------



## helenbourne3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have irritable bowel syndrome and fibroids. I find it difficult to tell which is causing the pain sometimes. i tend to get constipated and the ibs pain is more on the left and I feel bloated. the fibroid pain is central and more of a discomfort and worse when moving and standing and around the time of my period. I have read a lot about ibs - there is quite a lot of good information about ibs pain on the internet but less about fibroid pain. This is a good article about fibroid pain: http://enetmd.com/content/fibroid-pain - I hope this helpful to other women with fibroids and ibs. Also my irritable bowel pain is usually helped by taking anti-spasmodics and better after going to the toilet. The fibroid pain is less variable and not related to eating and is not helped by antispasmodics. The pain from the fibroid is usually helped by simple analgesics and sometimes just by resting.


----------

